# Question about black and tans



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

So Della is getting close to 4 months, and she is pretty black still. The mom was pretty dirty when I saw her briefly, but she was a lighter tan almost like a light beige with a very light saddle. The father is a guess of being a male shepherd a few streets over who had similiar coloring, except he had black eyebrows. I've posted pictures in threads of her but will post if needed. My question is, is it possible for her to be this black even with her parents being (well dam anyway) light colored? Ive seen threads of others who had black and tan puppy where the black regressed, but can enough regress where almost all the black fades? Sorry if my post is jumbled, lmk if I need to clarify lol.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Considering that the father is actually in question, there is no way to know what your pups coloring will be.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Ya I figured as much....my cousin is bilingual and that is what the gentlemen had told her. I believe he was his nieces boyfriend's dog....but ur right without knowing, I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

NVM spoke to a breeder who was very courteous and explained genetics to me. Don't need to advertise who, but thank you. I always appreciate someone that is willing to be generous with the information they have, and to have patience with someone like myself. From now on, will just do google searches and hope for the best!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

OK so after reading the links given to me, and doing better searching (BTW Jax, I stalked a lot of your photos because it looks like your fur baby had a lot of black that faded off also). My cousin had someone that was from the same region of Mexico as the previous owners to clarify the dam and sire. The one laying down is the dam, the one standing up is the sire. I'm not sure how to classify the colors, as there's so many variations... My apologies on the photo quality, there really isn't much to go on. Unfortunately, mom had to be put down recently. She had developed some sort of bacterial infection probably that had festered after giving birth. I just found this out this morning and I feel so bad for her. What a shame, a little attention and responsibility would have avoided this issue. But can I expect her color to be more like her parents? Seems entirely possible from what others on here have posted...
Dam


Sire


And here's Della


----------

